# Why Would Any one Want To Go To Williamsburg?



## mamiecarter (Apr 9, 2006)

I just don't get it. Why would anyone get excited about Williamsburg? It sounds like an American history theme park and Oh so 1950s (or maybe 1970s.)

So maybe you might go once especially for the kids but more than once?
Can anyone enlighten me?

I notice EBay often sell timeshares at williamsburg really cheap.It could just be that it is overbuilt but I have always though it was because it is so dreary. I wouldn't go to Atlatic city or Disney either so maybe I am the one thats dreary. Opinions?


----------



## swift (Apr 9, 2006)

That is kinda how I feel about Las Vegas. Why would anyone want to go there more than once? It is what makes us all unique. We like to go on vacations that not only offers a fun relaxing time but also offers an educational or cultural event. I love the beach. I love Hawaii. But, I would get board going there again and again.

JMHO


----------



## KenK (Apr 9, 2006)

You might be right.........Jersey City ...Hmmmm! 

Well....not everybody can hop the Tubes (Path) and be in NYC in 20 minutes-right under Madision Sq Garden & the Paramont, walk 6 to 8 short blocks to the largest theater district in the world, a few more stops on the subway for the Bronx Zoo, Yankee & Shea Stadiums, all the museums, art galleries, possibility the best foods, including ethnic in the world....

Or take the train and in one hour be at the 'Shore' (either LI or NJ)....drive on rt 80 or NY Thru and be in the mountains in less than 1.5 hours. 

But I think it might be some folks desire to go & see different places....and the same places...espically with kids.  Oh mom! I really liked Point Pleasant Beach, Shawnee (even if the adults wonder...??), the Disney Shows, (non anywhere like those produced in NYC (Carl.. post is off limits to you). {Can we come back next year???}

Many go back because they simply like the place, even without the kids hounding them....  

Think about Williamsburg...a lot of different historic things close, plus, all those that have never seen a beach (VB...or the Eastern Shore...over one of the 7 engineering marvel of the modern world)....Norfolk Navy Base (your Bayonne base is now gone)....Fort Story, (light houses), Life saving stations, tours of the Amphib Base.....

And if they take a bus for one day, they can go see DC.....thats a big deal to many families....


Remember, so many of us don't live so close that is an easy train, subway, or even drive to many places....

Think of the hard workers who plan all year for their few weeks (or just one week) off......and hope to get relaxed and still have the kids have fun.

You know.....maybe simply staying home might be the best way to relax...although just sitting on the sand watching the waves seems a bit nicer...

And any of the Disney Parks???  Well, most parents I know returned looking for that 'restful' vacation.....going back to work to recouperate.

Check here :

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22335 

Gee....these vacations get harder every year....you might be right....too much with not enough time.


----------



## susieq (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey .. different strokes for different folks! Isn't that what makes the world go 'round?? Imagine what a dull place if we were all alike! Individuality  .......... hmm .......


----------



## gmarine (Apr 9, 2006)

mamiecarter said:
			
		

> I just don't get it. Why would anyone get excited about Williamsburg? It sounds like an American history theme park and Oh so 1950s (or maybe 1970s.)
> 
> So maybe you might go once especially for the kids but more than once?
> Can anyone enlighten me?
> ...



Williamsburg is a great destination for all ages. And you couldnt see it all in one week. Besides Historic Willimiamsburg, you have Jamestown, Yorktown, and Norfolk naval base. Jamestown has tall ships you can board which my kids loved. 

You also have Busch Gardens, one of the best amusement parks outside of Orlando. Water Country USA a fantastic water park.

It may not be for everyone, but it is great for the kids and most adults I know love the area.

If you dont like Disney or Atlantic City, yes, you may be the dreary one.


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 9, 2006)

Personnally, I just love American history.  Can't wait to go back.

Anne


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 9, 2006)

I spent a July 4th week '04 in Williamsburg, at the Marriott Manor Club. My family thoroughly enjoyed the resort and the area. As mentioned the colonial stuff, Busch Gardens, and Water Country waterpark make for a great time.

Especially the waterpark. It was rated by the Travel Channel as one of the top 5 water parks in the US, and I concur. We had a blast!! Busch Gardens is no Disney World, but it is still got alot to offer, and will keep you busy for 2 days. 

We also liked the area a great deal. Very rustic and secluded. At least the area by the Marriott Manor Club was. Everyone talks about the area being overbuilt, but I only saw a few of the other resorts. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## labguides (Apr 9, 2006)

I could spend a week at Williamsburg every year. Unfortunately, we have only been there 2x.  I have never enjoyed American History until visiting Williamsburg. It brought history alive for me.  I can hardly wait to take our grandkids.

Like someone said -- different strokes for different folks.

I can see going to Vegas 1x, but many times? Some people thrive on Vegas.
OK, we do go to Vegas frequently as our daughter lives there, but we don't do the typical Vegas things.


----------



## Spence (Apr 9, 2006)

mamiecarter said:
			
		

> I just don't get it. Why would anyone get excited about Williamsburg? It sounds like an American history theme park and Oh so 1950s (or maybe 1970s.)



here are just some of the attractions, not counting everything that's within reach like Nauticus in Norfolk and the Virginia Aquarium & Marine Science Center in Virginina Beach, plus the beach, of course!  (and these are ticket prices at Powhatan and Greensprings Resorts.

*Colonial Williamsburg*
http://www.history.org/
Governors Key 2-Day good during 3 consecutive days
Adult (18+)   $44.00
Child (6-17) $23.00
Timeshare Special 5-Day good during 5 consecutive days
Adult (18+)   $52.00
Child (6-17) $27.00
Freedom Pass 1-Year
Adult (18+)   $56.00
Child (6-17) $28.00

*Jamestown Settlement*
http://www.historyisfun.org/jamestown/jamestown.cfm
Adult (13+)   $11.25
Child (6-12) $5.50

*Yorktown Victory Center*
http://www.historyisfun.org/yorktown/yorktown.cfm
Adult (13+)   $8.00
Child (6-12) $3.75

*Jamestown/Yorktown Combination*
Adult (13+)   $16.75
Child (6-12) $8.25
Washington DC Tour
Departs every Tues and every Tue/Thu during Summer
Breakfast/dinner included
Adult (11+)   $90.00
Child (10-)    $80.00

*Presidential Homes Bus Tour (Mount Vernon/Monticello)*
Departs every Thur during Summer
Breakfast/dinner included
Adult (11+)   $85.00
Child (10-)    $75.00

*Busch Gardens and Water Country*
http://www.buschgardens.com/buschgardens/va/default.aspx
Seasonal
Busch Gardens
Adult (7+)   $49.95
Child (3-6)  $42.95
Water Country
Adult (7+)   $35.95
Child (3-6) $28.95
Busch Gardens and Water Country
2-Day Bounce (3+)  $64.95
3-Day Bounce (3+)  $74.95

*Ghostly Lantern Tour*
http://www.williamsburgprivatetours.com/ghost.htm
Tickets (6+)  $9.00

*Presidents Park*
http://www.presidentspark.org/
Adult (18+)   $9.00
Child (6-17)  $6.00

*Williamsburg Winery*
http://www.williamsburgwinery.com/
Adults  $7.00

*Lee Hall Mansion, Endview Plantation, & War Museum*
http://www.newport-news.org/attractions/combo.htm
Adult (18+)   $15.00
Child (7-18)  $9.00

*Virginia Air & Space*
http://www.vasc.org/
Adult (12+)   $12.75
Child (3-11)  $9.75

*Virginia Living Museum*
http://www.valivingmuseum.org/
Adult (13+)   $10.50
Child (3-12)  $7.50

*Ms. Hampton II Cruise*
Adult (13+)   $18.00
Child (6-12)  $9.00

*Yorktown Lady Cruise*
Adult (13+)   $13.50
Child (6-12)  $10.50

*Tall Ship Cruise of Norfolk*
Adult (11+)   $65.00
Child (10-)    $55.00

*The Mariners’ Museum*
http://www.mariner.org/
don’t know that they have tickets for this but it’s worth a visit


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2006)

We just enjoy the beauty of the area. We both enjoy history and in VA, there is a TON of history,  first permanent settlement, colonial, revelotionary war and civil war. It's something we enjoy.

FWIW, we go to Vegas every year.  We enjoy the shows there, the fine dining and shopping. 

Branson, MO is another desination that some people can do once and never go back but we head over to Branson a few times each year. 

It really just depends on what you want out of a vacation.


----------



## geekette (Apr 9, 2006)

You could ask this question of any place, really, because everyone has their own deal going on.  You won't ever find me in Orlando, partially because so many others want to go and I hate crowds.  You might find me in Branson, but not for the shows, you'd find me on the lake.  On and on.  

Each place has its own bundle of charms for those interested in those particular things.  I'm lucky that I could be happy most anywhere but jail


----------



## jwq387 (Apr 9, 2006)

*why go to williamsburg*



			
				mamiecarter said:
			
		

> I just don't get it. Why would anyone get excited about Williamsburg? It sounds like an American history theme park and Oh so 1950s (or maybe 1970s.)
> 
> So maybe you might go once especially for the kids but more than once?
> Can anyone enlighten me?
> ...


Add my vote for Williamsburg. In addition to all the other posts, I should add that Williamsburg is becoming one of the top golf destinations on the East Coast. This comes from a guy who has been to most of the top golf destinations in the US multiple times. Greens fees in WIlliamsburg for courses comparable to the best in Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head, or Pinehurst seem to be lower most times of year.


----------



## mamiecarter (Apr 9, 2006)

*More To It Than I thought*

You all made some good points. There are a lot of things to do in the area I didn't know about. So maybe I'll try it some Spring week if I can get a good exchange. South Florida, Vegas and Reno sound truely abismal however.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 9, 2006)

I am amazed that Mamie survived this thread without a New Jersey joke!


----------



## KforKitty (Apr 10, 2006)

We were in Williamsburg last Easter and I did think Colonial Williamsburg sounded a bit too 'managed'.  But when we actually got there it was great.  The staff are very well trained and bring the history alive.  Everyone was very well informed and interactions were really interesting.  Even though its a long way for us to go, I would like to return.

Kitty


----------



## nerodog (Apr 10, 2006)

*williamsburg and then some*

We have been twice and would probably go again because the area has a lot to offer.... head out to the outskirts and go to see Jeffersons house and the the Univ of Virginia grounds are just beautiful.. lots of stuff outside, plantations tours and old homes ... great food and proximity to Wash DC also. We enjoy the state of VA so its a nice base. The last time we went, it was great to find a little tea shoppe with the most unique things.. we enjoyed it. Its like some of us in New England, we just never tire of the cape.. keep going back and finding a hidden jewel .... I do like to go to different places to.. but right now  I love HHI and go every year !!!


----------



## gmarine (Apr 10, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> I am amazed that Mamie survived this thread without a New Jersey joke!



It was truly difficult but I was able to control myself and not throw one out there.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: More To It Than I thought*



			
				mamiecarter said:
			
		

> You all made some good poits. There are a lot of things to do in the area I didn't know about. So maybe I'll try it some Spring week if I can get a good exchange. South Florida, Vegas and Reno sound truely abismal however.



If you need a reason to go on vacation like someplace "sounds" great and avoid places the "sound" abismal, then you'll miss some really great vacations.
Every place is unique. Some people will love it and others will hate it but, they're all unique and worthy of seeing at least once. 

Vegas has some of the best shows, best dining, best shopping and largest resorts all within a couple of miles of each other. There's also Red Rock Canyon, Vally of Fire, Lake Mead and the Grand Canyon all within touring distance of the Vegas timeshare resorts.

South FL has the beaches and warm weather. Even when it's cold at home, south FL has wonderful temps. We love to go to south FL when it's cold at home. It's a great winter break for us.

Reno can be fabulous! The lake Tahoe region is one of the most beautiful places on Earth. Great scenery, hiking trails, great skiing, gambling, entertainment and some really nice restaurants are all available in the Reno vicinity. There is also a lot of history not far from Reno. Donner State Park is a short drive (site of the ill fated Donner party). Gold rush history isn't far either.

Orlando is great for families and we enjoyed our one trip there. However, for us Orlando is a one trip destination until we have grandkids old enough to enjoy the house the mouse built. While it might be an "abismil" vacation for us at this time, it's the vacation destination choosen more often by vacationers. It can be a great place to go as well.

Be careful about judging vacation destinations based only on what others have said or how you might picture someplace in your mind. You must be open to different sites and ideas to get the most out of timesharing IMO. Collect information on an area and find out what you might enjoy about it. Then decide which area's are best for you and enjoy yourself.


----------



## ladycody (Apr 10, 2006)

I have to agree.  I'm from New England and am familiar with all that that coast has to offer.   Since moving to Oregon...I've discovered vacation locations that I would _never_ have gone to...simply because I wasnt familiar with them.  Now that I'm exploring my area...I've discovered that there are a variety of areas that can hold my interest, and I think I've become a bit more broadminded about what a fun vacation might consist of.  (still having a hard time diggin up interest in Branson and Palm Springs...but I'm working on it....and will probably get there someday.   )


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi mamiecarter, 

I don't like cold weather. I don't like snow. I don't go to cold, snowy places.
But, I can understand why other vacationers might like activities associated with cold and snow. 

I don't mean to be too harsh, but if your not interested in Williamsburg, why ask others to defend their reasons for going there?

Kathleen


----------



## Patri (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, relax everyone. Mamie threw out an innocent question. She even poked fun at herself. This should be a lighthearted thread. Life is too short to get upset at what doesn't matter.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 10, 2006)

We spent a week at Marriott's timeshare there and loved it -- even though we live on the West Coast where most towns are modern by comparison.  Was impressed how much locals know their American history and we didn't. Loved the tall trees and greenery.  Try to broaden your mind and see how different folks live their lives.  We even experienced a lightning storm where we had to stay in the middle of the unit for a while -- don't do that in Southern California much   We didn't have kids with us either -- just two old folks.


----------



## NTHC (Apr 10, 2006)

We live a little over 2 hours from Williamsburg so we go there several times a year for the weekend.  We might spend one of our weekends hitting the outlets, another at the parks and another just hanging out at the resort.  

To us its just a place to get away, but people come from all over the world each year to enjoy the history and just a family vacation.

I guess I could say the same about any vacation destination.  We have never spent an entire week in Orlando.  We spend a day on the way in and a day on the way out.  We have stayed in Cocoa Beach though for any vacation we have taken to that area.  

I also think it depends on whether or not you are a "tourist" or just a "vacationer".  Tourists come to an area to explore and use a resort simply as a destination.  Vacationers come to relax and chill out and may or may not explore the surrounding area.

My family has gone to Duck each year for as long as I can remember.  We go the first week of June each year.  My parents rent a house and we just veg.  We have been, done and seen everything that there is possibly to do there, but we still go.  On the other hand, we take several trips each year to new places, places where we spend an entire week just exploring.  

I think it just depends on who you are and what you are looking for at any given time.

JMHO,
cindy


----------



## wackymother (Apr 10, 2006)

We visited Williamsburg last year for the first time and LOVED it! It's got great amusement parks and a beautiful water park, plus the great cultural and historical attractions. Lots to do, easy to get to if you're on the East Coast, just very nice. We were surprised how much we all liked it. Definitely something for everyone. The younger kids are always asking to go back--we may be visiting again this year, and we're definitely planning on going next year, because they're having a special 400th anniversary celebration for Jamestown. 

And we're from Jersey, too! Right near you, Mamie--Exit 18!


----------



## vic714 (Apr 10, 2006)

NTHC said:
			
		

> I also think it depends on whether or not you are a "tourist" or just a "vacationer".  Tourists come to an area to explore and use a resort simply as a destination.  Vacationers come to relax and chill out and may or may not explore the surrounding area.
> JMHO,
> cindy



Cindy,
GREAT quote. I'll have to remember that one. I guess I'm more of a vacationer. Sit by the pool, in Palm Springs or Orlando, when there's snow back home and just RELAX.
Get some sun, have a barley pop and just veg.
Victor


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have been to Colonial Williamsburgh 3 or 4 times before we owned timeshares. It is unique and very interesting and larger than other historical towns. There are many family mix things to do to satisfy all ages and it is driveable for us New Englanders. Not sure if Williamsburg Pottery is still there.
If we went again I would trade to Marriott Manor Club, golf and visit VB.

 Virginia Beach and Norfolk are nearby and DC is a couple of hours away as others mentioned. Most attractions in DC are free. So there is a lot to do in Virginia in a reasonable drive time.


----------



## EileenSRN (Apr 11, 2006)

*Educators get 1/2 price at Colonial Williamsburg*

If you remember to bring proof that you are employed in the education field, tickets into Colonial Williamsburg are 1/2 price. We've been thre several times over the years (with and without kids) and only noticed the sign this last trip. Luckily, we had business cards with us. They prefer school ID's, though. Now that really makes it a bargain!. There's always something new to see or do. A great place to buy unusual gifts, and what about the shopping? Just in case there's not enough history to fill your days, there's some great shopping in the area as well. Climate plays a big part in our decision to return. Not too hot most of the year, and just far enough from the coast to keep a handle on the humidity. We leave in 4 days......


----------



## swift (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Educators get 1/2 price at Colonial Williamsburg*



			
				EileenSRN said:
			
		

> If you remember to bring proof that you are employed in the education field, tickets into Colonial Williamsburg are 1/2 price. We've been thre several times over the years (with and without kids) and only noticed the sign this last trip. Luckily, we had business cards with us. They prefer school ID's, though. Now that really makes it a bargain!. ......



Great info!! We will be there next year. I was thinking about ordering my tickets on line in advance but now I think I will wait until I get there and show my ID.


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Educators get 1/2 price at Colonial Williamsburg*



			
				EileenSRN said:
			
		

> If you remember to bring proof that you are employed in the education field, tickets into Colonial Williamsburg are 1/2 price. We've been thre several times over the years (with and without kids) and only noticed the sign this last trip. Luckily, we had business cards with us. They prefer school ID's, though. Now that really makes it a bargain!. There's always something new to see or do. A great place to buy unusual gifts, and what about the shopping? Just in case there's not enough history to fill your days, there's some great shopping in the area as well. Climate plays a big part in our decision to return. Not too hot most of the year, and just far enough from the coast to keep a handle on the humidity. We leave in 4 days......



Hey, Eileen, 
We'll be there, too! Checking into FF Kingsgate on Saturday.


----------



## SBK (Apr 11, 2006)

Is there a similar discount for military personnel?  If so, is a better deal than you can get from MWR on an installation?


----------



## EileenSRN (Apr 11, 2006)

*Active Duty, Maybe*

Don't hold me to it. My husband is also Retired Navy, but I just don't remember what was offered for Active Duty. I'd call them.

Arlene 22 - We're arriving on Sunday at Powhatan. What do you say to getting together for lunch or a drink? What do you think about posting a thread on the Eastern Board for a TUG "Meet and Greet"? Frenchinme set one up in Orlando at President's  week which was small, but met several great couples.


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Active Duty, Maybe*



			
				EileenSRN said:
			
		

> Arlene 22 - We're arriving on Sunday at Powhatan. What do you say to getting together for lunch or a drink? What do you think about posting a thread on the Eastern Board for a TUG "Meet and Greet"? Frenchinme set one up in Orlando at President's  week which was small, but met several great couples.



Great idea! Go for it. Drinks on Monday or Tuesday would be ideal for me, but let's see what works for everyone who replies.


----------



## EileenSRN (Apr 11, 2006)

*Williamsburg Meet and Greet - Easter week*

I started a thread for anyone interested in a meet and greet. Please let us know if you'd like to join us - or share a special place if you know of one.
Eileen


----------



## KenK (Apr 11, 2006)

There IS a Military discount...might be the same as what you can get at MRW.

The Educational (through university) & School staff discount is available only at the main Williamsburg Foundation Tix offices, not in a hotel or T/S


----------



## nerodog (Apr 12, 2006)

there is also a senior discount vey cheap for those who want to go !!


----------



## Aldo (Apr 14, 2006)

I've a college degree in American History and I love rollercoasters.  I ought to be a big fan of Williamsburg, but I'm not.

I like it OK for an occasional long weekend every few years, which I do for free by sitting through those stupid developer timeshare presentations.

I don't get it insofar as spending a week there every year.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not that interested in American History, but I liked Williamsburg. 

We went at Christmas and there were many excellent music concerts that week - some were free. 

I liked the tavern meals. 

And I thought they are doing a pretty good job of explaining/exposing the hypocrisy of how slavery got started, and written into law, in that environment of the supposed birth of freedom. Here's a link to the type of programs they offer:  www.history.org/foundation/press_release/displayPressRelease.cfm?pressReleaseId=432


----------



## geekette (Apr 14, 2006)

*Wmsburg*

I don't think I'd want to go ANYWHERE every year.  

We'll go to Williamsburg SOME TIME and take it all in.  Hubby is a history nut, I'm not.  A little learning ought to do me good!  

Be interesting to see if we could get anyone to join us...  Mom, maybe.  Sister + kids would be a good bet.


----------



## Robnsunny (Apr 17, 2006)

MOXJO7282 said:
			
		

> I  Busch Gardens is no Disney World, but it is still got alot to offer, and will keep you busy for 2 days.



My family thinks Busch Gardens has Disney World beat. We visit Williamsburg about 4-6 times a year (Fairfield owners, those weekends are cheap).There's always more to do. 

This summer we're going to Orlando (We go about once every 3 years). We're doing Discovery Cove, Sea World and Busch Gardens Tampa. Disney didn't make the cut with either kids or adults.


----------



## grest (Apr 18, 2006)

My sister and her fiance (in their 50's), return to Williamsburg year after year...he is a history buff and cannot get enough...to the point where their kids no longer go with them!
Connie


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 15, 2006)

*Williamsburg is boring*

I also found Williamsburg quite boring.  I can finish the American history towns in 2 days, and then have not much to do.

After said that, I return to Williamsburg almost every year.  First, it is easier to book into Williamsburg. Second, I like the small town feel without much traffic, but a day trip to DC or Norfolk is just a easy drive.

The most important joy in Williamsburg is relaxation.  Perhaps, nothing to do is just right for a vacation.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 15, 2006)

We have been to Williamsburg about 10 times. We love Colonial Williamsburg and we always find something new to do. I wish it wasn't 10 hours away and would certainly want to go back again.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 15, 2006)

That's why so many people retire there.



			
				PeelBoy said:
			
		

> I also found Williamsburg quite boring.  I can finish the American history towns in 2 days, and then have not much to do.
> 
> After said that, I return to Williamsburg almost every year.  First, it is easier to book into Williamsburg. Second, I like the small town feel without much traffic, but a day trip to DC or Norfolk is just a easy drive.
> 
> The most important joy in Williamsburg is relaxation.  Perhaps, nothing to do is just right for a vacation.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 23, 2006)

We have been twice. There is plenty to do even if you went nowhere beyond the historic park. We went to a witch trial and sat in as jurors, also a pirate trial. Both were fun evening events. We went to a myths and legends tour by lantern light at night. In the daytime loved the shopping and the walking tours that told about life in Colonial times and told about slavery in that era. Touring the houses and listening to "interpreters" as they portrayed scenarios of the way life was back then is great. We enjoyed a few meals in the old taverns with foods prepared with period receipes. Of course we like history and antiques, so we are more "into" a place like Williamsburg than some people. Still, its hard to believe anyone would not like it.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 23, 2006)

*I LOVE Williamsburg!*

Williamsburg is a very unique location for so many reasons.  Growing up in Virginia, I actually took for granted the deep rich history in that region of the country.  Virginia, the entire state, has so much to see and do in terms of exploring America's past.

In addition to the history of Williamburg itself, you have Yorktown and Jamestown within a hour's drive.  Williamburg has a lot in terms of theme/water parks too.  The shipyards of Newport News, around 30-45 mintutes away used to be a nice tour although I don't know if people do that any more.  Shopping in Williamsburg used to be unmatched, especially at the Williamsburg Pottery Outlet, but I've been less impressed to be honest, in recent trips there.  "Outlet shopping centers" are less of a novelty and are not the great shopping value they once were back in the 80's.

I bought my T/S in Williamsburg because I found myself returning annually to visit family (my Mom lived there from the mid 80's until her death in 1995) and one of my sisters lived there until 2002.  My timeshare rental or trade would often been the family base for Thanksgiving or other special family holidays.  So I figured I should just buy one there!

Yes, Wmsburg is over built . . . not quite as bad as Orlando, but then they doen't have the demand that Orlando does.  With that being said, I have been back once since buying in 2001 . . . and look forward to our trip in May 2007 for the 400th Anniversary of Jamestown celebration event.

Within two hours of Williamburg, you can go to Charlottesville and Thomas Jefferson's Montecello . . . to Fredericksburg/Spotsylvania and the location of several Revolutionary and Civil War battlefields . . . to Virginia Beach (actually about an hour!) . . . and a reasonable drive (close to 3 to 3 1/2 hours) to Washington, DC and all that area has to offer in Northern VA.  I actually think that doing a two day in and around Washington with an overnight in NoVA is well worth the added expense of one night's hotel.

Just my ramblings about Williamburg, your mileage may vary.

Yvonne


----------



## Don (Dec 24, 2006)

Across the river from Jamestown is Chippokes Farm and Forestry Museum.  It is one of America's oldest farms and possibly the oldest commercial farm in the U. S.  You can take a self guided tour of the antique farm equipment museum and groups can make a reservation for a guided tour.  They offer a educational programming in history and life sciences, an interpretive nature trail and a working 1930's sawmill.
From Jamestown, take the ferry to Scotland and go straight to Surry.  At The (only) light, turn left on to Rt. 10.  A couple of miles down Rt. 10, turn left on to Rt. 634.  There is a small brown sign at the turn.  Go 3 miles and turn into the park.


----------



## NTHC (Jan 2, 2007)

Polly,
I am curious about the Witch and Pirate trials......we have been many times and I guess just missed this. I really think my youngest would enjoy it.

If you could send me additional info that would be great!

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## Jahosacat (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been to Williamsburg twice in the last 3 years, my husband bought at Powhattan years ago. We love the area. We've done a lot of the things already mentioned. We also enjoy relaxing at the resort. One thing I didn't see mentioned was visiting wineries. VA has some great wineries to visit within driving distance of Williamsburg.


----------



## decolady424 (Jan 11, 2007)

Did anyone mention the great SHOPPING in Williamsburg?  Malls, Outlets and the Pottery place???


----------



## jwq387 (Feb 4, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> I just don't get it. Why would anyone get excited about Williamsburg? It sounds like an American history theme park and Oh so 1950s (or maybe 1970s.)
> 
> So maybe you might go once especially for the kids but more than once?
> Can anyone enlighten me?
> ...



Great Golf, Tons of Hisoric Sites and Museums, Close to Ocean, William and Mary is a nice college tour, Military History Galore, Many Concerts with Big Name attractions within 45 minutes, on, and on, and on....


----------



## Art4th (Feb 5, 2007)

Mami told us where she doesn't like to go. I'd be interested to hear where she does like to vacation!


----------



## bestnana (Feb 7, 2007)

*Why would anyone want to go to ---------*

We have a friend who goes to Gatlinburg EVERY year.  I love Tennessee and the Smokies since I was raised in that area; however, we bought a timeshare in Gatlinburg to be able to trade out for different areas.  There is so much to see in the U.S. that we like to go to different states.

Like the last poster said - "Different strokes for different folks."


----------

